# Gandia, Valencia



## LeighO

Hi,

Does anyone here already live in Gandia ?

Thank you 

Leigh


----------



## peedee

LeighO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone here already live in Gandia ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Leigh


Just outside 10Km up the hill


----------



## LeighO

Great just wishing to find out it's a good place to live &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## peedee

LeighO said:


> Great just wishing to find out it's a good place to live ��


Yes

But that comes with the standard rider of it depends what you're looking for - if indeed you know - which I'm not sure we did when we came here.

You should know that we live here full time - not just passing through. Although it's still early days.

We like that it's a real town - in our terms. People live and work here it's not particularly a holiday town though it's not far from Denia and Javea which are more resort type towns. You can tell it's not aimed at tourists as many of the cafe's in the town close for August as they are there to serve the working population and they're on holiday elsewhere. This does not affect the beach area which is inundated with summer visitors during July and August. The beach itself is fantastic and quiet for the other 10 months.
We like that it's less than an hour from Valencia by train which is a city we love.
We like that we live partly up the mountain in a national park but are less than 20 mins from the beach.
We like that we can drive into Gandia and park all year round.
We like that it's not an expat enclave though there are plenty of non spanish around and that you have to try to communicate in valenciana or spanish - take the signs 'english spoken here' with a bucket of salt.
We like how openly friendly the Spanish are around here - more so than some of the expats.
We like the ease of accessing events at the Casa de Cultura usually for free - but I guess that applies to most places.
Where we live, up the hill with almost no public transport, would not suit all particularly families with children. As we are mid sixties I don't feel qualified to voice an opinion on the suitability of the area for a younger generation - or come to that people with different tastes.
BUT for us we feel we lucked out moving here.


----------



## LeighO

peedee said:


> Yes
> 
> But that comes with the standard rider of it depends what you're looking for - if indeed you know - which I'm not sure we did when we came here.
> 
> You should know that we live here full time - not just passing through. Although it's still early days.
> 
> We like that it's a real town - in our terms. People live and work here it's not particularly a holiday town though it's not far from Denia and Javea which are more resort type towns. You can tell it's not aimed at tourists as many of the cafe's in the town close for August as they are there to serve the working population and they're on holiday elsewhere. This does not affect the beach area which is inundated with summer visitors during July and August. The beach itself is fantastic and quiet for the other 10 months.
> We like that it's less than an hour from Valencia by train which is a city we love.
> We like that we live partly up the mountain in a national park but are less than 20 mins from the beach.
> We like that we can drive into Gandia and park all year round.
> We like that it's not an expat enclave though there are plenty of non spanish around and that you have to try to communicate in valenciana or spanish - take the signs 'english spoken here' with a bucket of salt.
> We like how openly friendly the Spanish are around here - more so than some of the expats.
> We like the ease of accessing events at the Casa de Cultura usually for free - but I guess that applies to most places.
> Where we live, up the hill with almost no public transport, would not suit all particularly families with children. As we are mid sixties I don't feel qualified to voice an opinion on the suitability of the area for a younger generation - or come to that people with different tastes.
> BUT for us we feel we lucked out moving here.


Fantastic....I spent the last 4 years living in Malta so not our first time abroad. I work in Valencia but don't feel drawn to City Centre living, bit past the clubbing stage !


----------



## sat

I live in one of the surrounding villages, and pretty much what peedee says..
but parking in gandia centre can be a pain, like in most towns and cities!
nice fiestas : fallas and The October fiestas and markets
beach busy in summer, quiet in the winter, but still a few places open all year for food and drink, and a few on the port to sit in and watch the boats go by
train to valencia about 1 hour, every 30 mins.


----------



## LeighO

Thank you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Rabbitcat

Visited Ganda recently. Bloody big place but omg, what a beautiful, vast, well kept seafront.With it being a hugely popular resort for the locals it's def a case of the Spaniards keeping some of the best beach areas for themselves, lol!!!


----------



## sat

Rabbitcat said:


> Visited Ganda recently. Bloody big place but omg, what a beautiful, vast, well kept seafront.With it being a hugely popular resort for the locals it's def a case of the Spaniards keeping some of the best beach areas for themselves, lol!!!


Yup, a very nice large long clean beach with a great "paseo" to walk along with plenty of bars and restaurants..


----------



## LeighO

Thanks all &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## LeighO

Looking at Oliva too but perhaps a bit far for communiting to Valencia ?


----------



## sat

LeighO said:


> Looking at Oliva too but perhaps a bit far for communiting to Valencia ?


There is no train station in Oliva, so if you want to commute to Valencia via train you need to go to Gandia,m or the next station along Xeraco.

But Oliva is right by the (toll) highway, so easy to get to Valencia via car that way. If not via highway then it can take a bit of time along the main 332 through some of the villages...(it can take 30 mins to get through oliva alone some days)


----------



## Ossie_1948

Looking for somewhere furnished 1/1, 2/2 for 3 months minimum - do you think that would be enough time to get a good feel for the place ? How would one get there from Alicante presumably ?

Looked at some websites, but that not a great place to find somewhere, although I have been lucky with finding some place before....not the best option....

cheers in advance


----------



## Ossie_1948

Found a place via Idealista.

Checked the lister company, seems legit. 

The process is for me to send copies of passport in order to begin process.

Am living in Ecuador right now and plan to be there for rental for 6 months, hold E.U. passport, have pension that should guarantee the 3 month extension - if I read this forum correctly I apply to the local police station ?

Any other suggestions prior to going ahead and forwarding passport details which I am always loather to do.

thanks in advance.

Ossie


----------

